# 1967 24inch Hollywood



## Sunset~ave_schwinn (Aug 24, 2022)

Here’s my wife’s 1967 Hollywood that I redid a “resto” or “custom” on…painted it dusk pearl from a 57’ bel air, seat is a 80’ cruiser and redone with 58’ impala coral vinyl & white leather, pinks embroidery, to look period correct, personalized the model name on chain guard, and has a Nantucket basket. Everything was rechromed.


----------



## kostnerave (Aug 24, 2022)

Beautiful and tasteful. I'm not usually drawn to customs, but this one is a knock out!


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn (Aug 24, 2022)

kostnerave said:


> Beautiful and tasteful. I'm not usually drawn to customs, but this one is a knock out!



Thanks I appreciate that, only bike people would understand haha


----------

